# السفيرة السورية فى قبرص تنشق عن النظام وتغادر إلى الدوحة



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أكد المعارض السورى، وعضو المجلس الوطنى، أديب الشيشكلى الأنباء التى تحدثت عن انشقاق السفيرة السورية فى قبرص، لمياء الحريرى، عن النظام السورى، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن السفيرة السورية فى قبرص لمياء الحريرى غادرت قبرص باتجاه قطر بعد إعلانها الانشقاق، ومن المتوقع أن تعلن الحريرى عن انشقاقها فى تسجيل مصور سيعرض فى وقت لاحق​


----------



## Abd elmassih (24 يوليو 2012)

*المعارضه فى سوريا تعتقد ان بعد سقوط نظام بشار ان الحياه هتبقى وردى وعصر الديمقراطيه هيبدء بالعكس اذا سقط بشار ستكون بمثابة بوابة جحيم فتحت فى سوريا وستنقسم سوريا ولا استبعد تدخل اسرائيلى فى سوريا*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*وبالنتيجة يتم تعيين بدلاً عنها بعد بضعة أيام ، وتذهب أموال قطر هباء منثوراً*


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

ماهي طبعا لازم تروح قطر
ماهي قطر بقت ام الدنيا دلوقت​


----------



## fouad78 (25 يوليو 2012)

الخبر غير صحيح

لا يوجد سفارة سورية أصلاً في قبرص
لمياء الحريري كانت قائم مقام في قبرص، ومن ثم تم استدعاؤها ولا أعتقد أنهم عينو شخص آخر محلها.

ربما انضمت إلى المعارضة أو لا، لا يوجد لدي معلومات، لكنها ليست أصلاً في جسد النظام كي تنشق عنه :smil15:

منذ بداية الأزمة لم ينشق إلا سفير سوريا في العراق، وقد طلبه العراق من الأنتربول لعلاقته بالإرهابيين

انشالله يا ياسر تظل الضحكة مرسومة على وجهك، مع اني ما بعرف ايش اللي يخليك فرحان بانشقاق سفير سوري (هذا في حال حدث)

يمكن تضامناً مع اخوتك المجاهدين :mus13:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

انباء عن انشقاق عبد اللطيف الدباغ السفير السوري في دولة الامـــــــارات حيث يأتي انشقاقه بعد انشقاق لمياء الحريري سفيرة سوريا في قبرص التي انشقت عن النظام في الأمس


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*أولاً عبد اللطيف الدباغ زوجها ، ولمياء الحريري قائمة بالأعمال وليست سفيرة ، وعبد اللطيف الدباغ مطرود أصلاً من الإمارات ههههههههههههه يا خيبتكم 

*


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

* انت بتفهم في مين انسي *


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> * انت بتفهم في مين انسي *



*ليس من المهم أن تفهم ، المهم أن السفير المذكور في سوريا وتم منعه من السفر وليس له منصب لينشق عنه ولكن تم منعه على خلفية خيانة زوحته ، وأدعو لمحاكمته معها بتهمة الخيانة العظمى = الإعدام*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يوليو 2012)

دونا   !!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> دونا   !!!!!!



*ايووون يا نصر دونا 
ما احنا متفقين مفيش اساءات لاى رئيس وخصوصا لما يكون رئيس لبلد تانيه 
اخواتنا السوريين هنا بيحبوا بشار وتقريبا فى اجماع ما بين كل سوريين المنتدى فى الدفاع عنه فمعتقدش فى اى داعى اننا نتكلم عنه كده او اننا نضايقهم بالكلام ده *


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يوليو 2012)

اوك بس ده مايمنعش انى اقول رأيي بأن النظام سقط فعليا 

تحياتى


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يوليو 2012)

اتفضلى نفطر سوا بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اوك بس ده مايمنعش انى اقول رأيي بأن النظام سقط فعليا
> 
> تحياتى



*قول زى ما تحب بدون وصفه ب.. علشان محدش منهم يضربك مش هحوش عنك :smil15:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اتفضلى نفطر سوا بقى



*ميرررسى يا نصر الف هنا وشفا عليك :flowers:*


----------



## تيمو (25 يوليو 2012)

> وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن السفيرة السورية فى قبرص لمياء الحريرى غادرت قبرص باتجاه قطر بعد إعلانها الانشقاق، ومن المتوقع أن تعلن الحريرى عن انشقاقها فى تسجيل مصور سيعرض فى وقت لاحق



بغض النظر عن صحة الخبر ، لكن الغريب أن كل من ينشق يذهب لقطر ... لماذا يا ترى ؟


----------



## besm alslib (25 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اوك بس ده مايمنعش انى اقول رأيي بأن النظام سقط فعليا



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اوك بس ده مايمنعش انى اقول رأيي بأن النظام سقط فعليا
> 
> تحياتى



*في الاحلام. النظام بقي متماسكا في اوقات كانت انظمة اخرى ستسقط فيها حالا لو كانت مكانه، ومنها التفجير الاخير الذي شاركت فيها مخابرات دولية وهو ضربة قوية، لكن النظام لم يهتز. سوريا امام خيارين، انتصار الجيش (اقل احتمالا) او حرب اهلية. للاسف ان يحدث في سوريا الحبيبة ما يحدث الان.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *في الاحلام. النظام بقي متماسكا في اوقات كانت انظمة اخرى ستسقط فيها حالا لو كانت مكانه، ومنها التفجير الاخير الذي شاركت فيها مخابرات دولية وهو ضربة قوية، لكن النظام لم يهتز. سوريا امام خيارين، انتصار الجيش (اقل احتمالا) او حرب اهلية. للاسف ان يحدث في سوريا الحبيبة ما يحدث الان.*


*والضحية هم ابناء الشعب السورى للاسف*
*فى ليبيا قيل انه قتل 50 الف ليبى من اصل*
*5 مليون حتى النصر .. فكم سورى سيقتل !*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والضحية هم ابناء الشعب السورى للاسف*
> *فى ليبيا قيل انه قتل 50 الف ليبى من اصل*
> *5 مليون حتى النصر .. فكم سورى سيقتل !*​



*كل السيناريوهات بشعة للاسف*


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

حتى هذة اللحظة النظام مازال موجود ويوجد فيتو من  روسيا والصين لصالحة
فكيف يكون سقط؟؟
عامة نتمنى الخير لشعب  سوريا وان ينتشلة من براثن الفوضى والهمجية التى يعشها حاليا


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *في الاحلام. النظام بقي متماسكا في اوقات كانت انظمة اخرى ستسقط فيها حالا لو كانت مكانه، ومنها التفجير الاخير الذي شاركت فيها مخابرات دولية وهو ضربة قوية، لكن النظام لم يهتز. سوريا امام خيارين، انتصار الجيش (اقل احتمالا) او حرب اهلية. للاسف ان يحدث في سوريا الحبيبة ما يحدث الان.*


*أستاذي الغالي أنت أكثر ثقة بسوريا ورجالها وجيشها ، لا يؤثر فيك الإعلام أبداً ، انتصار الجيش ليش أقل احتمالاً ، بل أراه اليوم بعد معركة دمشق أقرب من أي وقت مضى ، وسترى الانتصار قريباً في حلب .
مصادري تؤكد 5000 فطيسة للجيش الكر في دمشق ، بل إن شهود عيان أكدوا إعدام مئات الإرهابيين في المزة ، والقتل بهذا الشكل لم يبدأ إلا بعد التفجير ، ولم يستمر كما بدأ للأسف ، لكني أؤمن بأن هزيمتنا مستحيلة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*ليتك يا دونا لم تحذفي
لنا هواية اسمها التشبيح الالكتروني كنت أود اطلاعكم عليها*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ليتك يا دونا لم تحذفي
> لنا هواية اسمها التشبيح الالكتروني كنت أود اطلاعكم عليها*



اممممممممممممممممم التشبيح الالكتروني  :t17:

لان الاسد  فقد السيطرة و أوشك على الانـهيار يحاول أن يثبت لنا 
 قوة النظـــام بمضاعفـته للإجــــرام و الارهاب ...فالقصف مستمر باالدبابات و الطائرات  على الاحياء السورية ...هل يوجد رئيس و قائد عظيم يحب بلدة  يقتل شعبه ويذبح الاطفال يا انطاكي


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*انتي ممكن افهم مين داس دنبك وسلطك عليي بكل المواضيع .
هههههههه فقد السيطرة ههههههههه متأثرة بالجزيرة الخانوم ، صدقيني هذه الأيام أتابع الجزيرة والعربية للتسلية أكثر من مسلسلات رمضان .
قرب منزلنا في وسط الأحياء الهادئة لكن بعيداً عن الأبنية هناك مكب نفايات صوروا الدخان الصاعد من حرقها وقالوا قصف على المنطقة هههههههههههه
يعني تسالي متواصلة  ، وخاصة بعد معركة دمشق الكبرى التي تحولت لمذبحة دمشق الكبرى بحق الإرهابيين ورأينا الجثث كالرز على الأراضي ونقلت لكم بعض الصور ، فلا أدري عن أي سيطرة تتحدثين .
القصف ليس على الأحياء يا آفة زراعية ، بل قصف على كلاب الجيش الكر وإردائهم قتلى دون رحمة ، ولو أن للنظام هواية بإبادة الأحياء لما أصدر بياناً بالأمس بأنه مهما وصلت الاشتباكات لن يتم استخدام الكيماوي إلا ضد إسرائيل .
ذبح الأطفال ؟؟ إذا طالبت أنا بذلك فهل يعني أنه حدث !! يرحم جدك توقفي عن الاستخفاف بعقولنا .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*الخارجية السورية تنفي انشقاق سفراء لها في قبرص أو عمان وتؤكد أن لمياء الحريري ومحمد الفقير هما موظفان في الخارجية فقط .

كيفك عمي ياااااسرررررررررررر هاهاهاههاها ، سلملي عالخنزيرة والعبرية ^_^
*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا مع سوريا​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قرب منزلنا في وسط الأحياء الهادئة لكن بعيداً عن الأبنية هناك مكب نفايات صوروا الدخان الصاعد من حرقها وقالوا قصف على المنطقة هههههههههههه*
> *القصف ليس على الأحياء يا آفة زراعية ، بل قصف على كلاب الجيش الكر وإردائهم قتلى دون رحمة ، ولو أن للنظام هواية بإبادة الأحياء لما أصدر بياناً بالأمس بأنه مهما وصلت الاشتباكات لن يتم استخدام الكيماوي إلا ضد إسرائيل .*
> *ذبح الأطفال ؟؟ إذا طالبت أنا بذلك فهل يعني أنه حدث !! يرحم جدك توقفي عن الاستخفاف بعقولنا .*



انا الي بستخف بعقولكم و لا انتم من تستخفوا بعقولكم و عقولنا ..

القصف على المنازل و الاحياء السكنيه و إلا كيف يسقط الكثر من القتله من الاطفال و النساء 









و اليك نموذج من القتله بسبب قصف قوات الاسد في ادلب  كفرومة حيث وصل عدد الشهداء  12 شهيد وهم: 
1- ابراهيم الزقاق
2- ابنة ابراهيم الزقاق
3- وفاء بنت محمد احمد القدور ( الاشقر)
4- نورس محمد اسماعيل الخطيب
... 5- بشار ابن عبد الرحمن القدور
6- زوجة مصعب احمد القدور
7-امين عربو 
8-ميلاد رضوان السلمو
9-خالد الرحمون 
10-خالد الموسى 
11- شهيد مجهول الهوية لم يعرف حتى الان 
12- شهيد مجهول الهوية وهناك انباء انه من قرية البارة في جبل الزاوية

يعني معقول قوات الجيش الحر مكونه من اطفال و نساء بيكفي كذب و اصحوا يا اتبع الاسد .


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه
1 - دليلك على أن الصورة غير مفبركة وفي الموقع المذكور .
2 - دليلك على أن الدخنة الظاهرة فيها ناتجة عن قصف وليس حرق دواليب أو تفجير عبوات ناسفة .
3 - دليلك على أن الصورة مرتبطة بالحادث المذكور .
4 - توثيق فعلي للضحايا ، صورة أو فيديو لكل منهم يا معتوهة يا من تصدقين كل ما يرمى لك .
5 - كذب ما قلته حول الكثير من النساء والأطفال بل أكثر من 90% من الضحايا من الرجال رغم أن الأسرة مكونة من رجل واحد فقط والبقية كلهم نساء وأطفال .
6 - من قال لك أن نساء وأطفال الإرهابيين يثيرون شفقتي ؟؟ فليسحقوا مع أسرهم التي أرسلتهم لقتل أسرنا ، فأنا لي 6 أصدقاء شهداء بينهم شهيد سقط قبل يومين منهم 5 طلاب جامعة ، وعلى استعداد لسحق كل إرهابي مع أسرته بالجملة .
7 - سقوط ضحايا في المعارك يتحمل مسؤوليته من يحتل الأحياء الآمنة ويجبر الجيش على الدفاع عنها وتحريرها فلا يوجد دولة في العالم تترك أي منطقة فيها تحت سيطرة ميليشيات مسلحة .
*


----------



## fouad78 (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا الي بستخف بعقولكم و لا انتم من تستخفوا بعقولكم و عقولنا ..
> 
> القصف على المنازل و الاحياء السكنيه و إلا كيف يسقط الكثر من القتله من الاطفال و النساء
> 
> ...


كيف تدعين العقلانية ونحن شهود عيان، أما أنت فمصدرك قنوات ومواقع معادية؟؟؟!!!
عن أي عقلانية تتحدثين؟


----------



## fouad78 (26 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اوك بس ده مايمنعش انى اقول رأيي بأن النظام سقط فعليا
> 
> تحياتى



أنا حابب بجد إني أسمع رأيك طالما ليس به تجريح

أضف رأيك في هذا الموضوع إذا أحببت

لمن يريد الحديث عن الوضع في سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*وأزيدك يا نصيرة المصطفى أن الجيش الكر يستخدم الكاتيوشا والهاون ضد الأحياء الآمنة أيضاً .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2012)

*حوار السلفيين والاخوان وكافة الارزقية من الاسلام كالكتابة على الماء ..... مطموسة عقولهم .. يبيحون المحرمات .... ويحرمون الحلال .... طبقا للرزق الوارد فى محرماتهم وتحلياتهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم التشبيح الالكتروني  :t17:
> 
> لان الاسد  فقد السيطرة و أوشك على الانـهيار يحاول أن يثبت لنا
> قوة النظـــام بمضاعفـته للإجــــرام و الارهاب ...فالقصف مستمر باالدبابات و الطائرات  على الاحياء السورية ...هل يوجد رئيس و قائد عظيم يحب بلدة  يقتل شعبه ويذبح الاطفال يا انطاكي





انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا الي بستخف بعقولكم و لا انتم من تستخفوا بعقولكم و عقولنا ..
> 
> القصف على المنازل و الاحياء السكنيه و إلا كيف يسقط الكثر من القتله من الاطفال و النساء
> 
> ...



*بصراحه عجيب امرك جداااااا يا اخت انصار !!!!!!!
اعتقد انك مش سوريه ولا عايشه بسوريا 
يعنى الامر عندك مجرد معلومات بتستمديها عن طريق قنوات فضائيه او معلومات عبر الانترنت 
ومع ذلك مُصره على ان اهل سوريا مش بيفهموا زيك ومش شايفين الحقيقه اللى انت بس شايفاها
يقولولك بشار قائد كويس تقوليلهم لا ده مجرم 
يقولولك مش بيقتلنا تقوليلهم لا بيقتلكوا بس انتوا مش واخدين بالكوا 
بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه 
اصل كده موقفك ميتفهمش الا انه مجرد عناد أو انه مسانده عاميه لاعداء بشار بسبب انتمائهم الاسلامى التشددى 
عالعموم تنبيه للمره المش فاكره كام 
رجاء يا اخوه عدم التعرض للرئيس بشار بما يسيء لشخصه احتراما اولا واخير لرغبة اخواتنا السوريين بالمنتدى ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*لا وجايبتلي 12 اسم مبسوطة فيهم
بخترعلك 1000 اسم وبجبلك صور *


----------



## besm alslib (26 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LygD9_tARVI&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصراحه عجيب امرك جداااااا يا اخت انصار !!!!!!!
> اعتقد انك مش سوريه ولا عايشه بسوريا
> يعنى الامر عندك مجرد معلومات بتستمديها عن طريق قنوات فضائيه او معلومات عبر الانترنت
> ومع ذلك مُصره على ان اهل سوريا مش بيفهموا زيك ومش شايفين الحقيقه اللى انت بس شايفاها
> ...



دونا انتي مش هتقدري تفهمي علاقة المسلمين مع بعض .....صحيح انا لست سوريا لكن السوريين اخواني ....نحن لا تفرقنا حدود و بلدان  عندما يتألم احد ن اخواننا في سوريا او الصومال او اي كان نتالم نحن ....عندما يموت اخ او اخت لنا في سوريا نموت نحن الف مرة ...شئ مش ممكن تستوعبيه 

انا لدي اصدقاء كثير في سوريا و عندما اتخذ هذا الموقف ليس لانتمائي للاسلام و نما لان اخواني هنا يخبرونا عن فضاعة ما يجري هناك ...

انا لا افهم موقفك و تشددك ...هنا يحق لاي احد ان يعبر عن راية بكل حريه لكن انتم تخافون على مشاعر ناس و تتركوا باقى الناس .....مفروض نحن نعرض ما لدينا باسلوب مهذب و هم اذا لديهم اعتراض يعترضوا.... لكن اسلوب حذف الشاركات ليس نطقى ...و اسفه اذا كلامي يزعجك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حوار السلفيين والاخوان وكافة الارزقية من الاسلام كالكتابة على الماء ..... مطموسة عقولهم .. يبيحون المحرمات .... ويحرمون الحلال .... طبقا للرزق الوارد فى محرماتهم وتحلياتهم *



صوت صارخ بجد انصدمت من موقفك ....لم اتوقع ان ذلك الشخص الذي وقف مع الثورة المصرية و اتفقت معه اخيراً في شئ ...يقف هذا الموقف ...و لكن لماذا انصدمت كل شئ متوقع اذا المسلمين هم الي بيموتوا اكيد هذا بيبسطك


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> اتفضلى نفطر سوا بقى


جدا اسف لكلماتي لك
ولكن النظام السوري والجيش السوري 
عامل لكل خائن لوطنه مائدة افطار بجوار ابليس
ان كنت سوري ستعلم حقيقة مااقول


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*الي بيموتوا هم كلاب الإرهابيين والسلفية الجهادية الذين مكانهم الطبيعي في القبر فقط .
وهناك مئات المسيحيين القتلى الذين قتلهم الإرهابيون ألا يعنون لك شيئاً ؟؟
لدي 6 أصدقاء شهداء من كل المذاهب منهم 5 طلاب جامعة .
كل كلب في هذه الفورة سينال جزاءه دنيا أو آخرة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*الي بيموتوا هم كلاب الإرهابيين والسلفية الجهادية الذين مكانهم الطبيعي في القبر فقط .
وهناك مئات المسيحيين القتلى الذين قتلهم الإرهابيون ألا يعنون لك شيئاً ؟؟
لدي 6 أصدقاء شهداء من كل المذاهب منهم 5 طلاب جامعة .
كل كلب في هذه الفورة سينال جزاءه دنيا أو آخرة .
*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم التشبيح الالكتروني  :t17:
> 
> لان الاسد  فقد السيطرة و أوشك على الانـهيار يحاول أن يثبت لنا
> قوة النظـــام بمضاعفـته للإجــــرام و الارهاب ...فالقصف مستمر باالدبابات و الطائرات  على الاحياء السورية ...هل يوجد رئيس و قائد عظيم يحب بلدة  يقتل شعبه ويذبح الاطفال يا انطاكي


لم يفقد السيطرة اطلاقا 
بل تحمل المؤامرة الكونية بسياسة وحكمة طيلة الاشهر الماضية
ولكن الشعب السوري وانا واحد منهم 
قال بصوت واحد اغضب اغضب اغضب وسوف نصدر لجهنم كل وهابي وسلفي طامع بثروات بلد قدم للعالم الحضارة
للعلم انا ساعة الصفر بدأت وابواب جهنم تلتهم بنيرانها كل من قتل واغتصب واختطف كل مواطن سوري ذو شان


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> 1- ابراهيم الزقاق
> 2- ابنة ابراهيم الزقاق
> 3- وفاء بنت محمد احمد القدور ( الاشقر)
> 4- نورس محمد اسماعيل الخطيب
> ...


بالنسبة لنا كسوريين هؤلاء فطايس
وان احببت مستعد ان اتي اليك باكثر من 5000 فطيسة اخرى
متى كان الخائن لبلده شهيد
وماذا نقول بالفطايس التي اتت من مصر وليبيا وافعانستان والعراق وووووووو
كله فقط لبنيان دولة وهابية دينها القتل وسفك الدماء 
هذا الارهاب ولد في الجزيرة العربية وترعرع بتركيا وغيرها وموته حتما في سورية الحبيبة


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> صوت صارخ بجد انصدمت من موقفك ....لم اتوقع ان ذلك الشخص الذي وقف مع الثورة المصرية و اتفقت معه اخيراً في شئ ...يقف هذا الموقف ...و لكن لماذا انصدمت كل شئ متوقع اذا المسلمين هم الي بيموتوا اكيد هذا بيبسطك


للعلم فقط
سورية لايوجد فيها ثورة بل ارهاب وهابي 
وللعلم ايضا علماء بلاد الشام هم مسلمون وليس وهابيون ارادو العيش المشترك مع كل السوريين 
ولم يبيعوا وطنهم ببرميل نفط


----------



## marcelino (27 يوليو 2012)

تماسكى يا سوريا ​


----------



## fouad78 (27 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> دونا انتي مش هتقدري تفهمي علاقة المسلمين مع بعض .....صحيح انا لست سوريا لكن السوريين اخواني ....نحن لا تفرقنا حدود و بلدان  عندما يتألم احد ن اخواننا في سوريا او الصومال او اي كان نتالم نحن ....عندما يموت اخ او اخت لنا في سوريا نموت نحن الف مرة ...شئ مش ممكن تستوعبيه
> 
> انا لدي اصدقاء كثير في سوريا و عندما اتخذ هذا الموقف ليس لانتمائي للاسلام و نما لان اخواني هنا يخبرونا عن فضاعة ما يجري هناك ...
> 
> انا لا افهم موقفك و تشددك ...هنا يحق لاي احد ان يعبر عن راية بكل حريه لكن انتم تخافون على مشاعر ناس و تتركوا باقى الناس .....مفروض نحن نعرض ما لدينا باسلوب مهذب و هم اذا لديهم اعتراض يعترضوا.... لكن اسلوب حذف الشاركات ليس نطقى ...و اسفه اذا كلامي يزعجك


شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلاً أخيراً قلتِ ما لم يسترجي أن يقوله أحد، فالثورة إسلامية وليست وطنية سورية
أنا من أعماق قلبي بشكرك
أما العلاقة بين الإسلاميين فهي مفهوم ... انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً (طبعاً هذا منطق عصابات)
وفي هذه الحالة الإسلاميون هم الظالمون، وأعتقد أنكِ تعرفين ذلك





انصار المصطفى قال:


> صوت صارخ بجد انصدمت من موقفك ....لم اتوقع ان ذلك الشخص الذي وقف مع الثورة المصرية و اتفقت معه اخيراً في شئ ...يقف هذا الموقف ...و لكن لماذا انصدمت كل شئ متوقع اذا المسلمين هم الي بيموتوا اكيد هذا بيبسطك


 
سلامتك من الصدمة
من ليس مع ثورة شريفة فيها تقدم البلاد؟ ولكن هل هذه اسمها ثورة أم إرهاب؟
الأسد دعاهم منذ الأيام الأولى إلى المطالبة بحرية وحضارة والإحتكام إلى صناديق الإنتخاب
فماذا كان ردهم؟ الرفض
هم يعلمون أن لا محل لهم في سورية
ربما ارتدوا البدلة ودخلوا الإنتخابات في مصر لأنهم توقعوا أنهم المنتصرون ولو لم ينتصروا كانوا سيفعلون بمصر كما فعلوا بسوريا
لو كانوا ثورة ولو كانوا فعلا يريدون الإصلاح والحرية فالطرق الدبلوماسية معروفة


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> صوت صارخ بجد انصدمت من موقفك ....لم اتوقع ان ذلك الشخص الذي وقف مع الثورة المصرية و اتفقت معه اخيراً في شئ ...يقف هذا الموقف ...و لكن لماذا انصدمت كل شئ متوقع اذا المسلمين هم الي بيموتوا اكيد هذا بيبسطك



*على فكرة ..... من يقتلهم ما يسمى بالجيش الحر مسلمين .... لكن غباءك لا يدرك ذلك   *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الي بيموتوا هم كلاب الإرهابيين والسلفية الجهادية الذين مكانهم الطبيعي في القبر فقط .
> وهناك مئات المسيحيين القتلى الذين قتلهم الإرهابيون ألا يعنون لك شيئاً ؟؟
> لدي 6 أصدقاء شهداء من كل المذاهب منهم 5 طلاب جامعة .
> كل كلب في هذه الفورة سينال جزاءه دنيا أو آخرة .
> *



اولاً بلاش سب ...ثانياً اغلب الي بيقتلوا و بنشوفهم في التلفزيون و اصدقائي الي في سوريا بيكلموني عنهم ناااس ابرياء اغلبهم اطفال اطفال يا عالم و نساء و عائلات بأكملها 

ثالثاً صدقني انا و غير بنزعل على القتله و لا نفرق بين مسيحي و مسلم ربنا يرحمهم اذا كانوا ابرياء من دم اي سوري ..نحن لا نزعل على الي يموت وهوا شارك في قتل اي سوري سواء مسلم او مسيحي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على فكرة ..... من يقتلهم ما يسمى بالجيش الحر مسلمين .... لكن غباءك لا يدرك ذلك   *



الدليل على كلامك ....طيب الطائرات و الدبابات الي بتقصف الاحياء دي كمان تبع الجيش الحر ...:thnk0001:


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

> اولاً بلاش سب ...ثانياً اغلب الي بيقتلوا و بنشوفهم في التلفزيون و اصدقائي الي في سوريا بيكلموني عنهم ناااس ابرياء اغلبهم اطفال اطفال يا عالم و نساء و عائلات بأكملها


*شو هالكذب الفظيع إذا إحصائيات الفورة لما كان 16000 فطيسة كان منهم 15000 رجل وفقاً للصورة الإحصائية التي نشروها .
ثانياً الإعلام ومن يكلمونك يتوجهون متعمدين لتكثيف ذكر الضحايا المدنيين الذين يسقطون ويتم التعتيم على الإرهابيين وخاصة الأجانب منهم .
هل تعلمين أنه تصريح لجهادي ليبي عاد من سوريا لأنه كره فورة الإرهاب لوكالة ليبية وليس للإعلام السوري يقول إنهم يحرقون الجثث ليخفوا الضحايا خاصة غير السوريين منهم ؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*بعدين الجيش الكر فيه أطفال يقاتلون وقد أثبت لكم ذلك .*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الدليل على كلامك ....طيب الطائرات و الدبابات الي بتقصف الاحياء دي كمان تبع الجيش الحر ...:thnk0001:


صار لهو للارهاب 500 يوم
وحان الان ساعة الصفر
الشعب السوري لن يقبل ابدا الا بتصدير كل خائن الى جهنم وبئس المصير


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

> الدليل على كلامك ....طيب الطائرات و الدبابات الي بتقصف الاحياء دي كمان تبع الجيش الحر ...


*من قال لك أن القتل يتم عبر الدبابات حصراً ؟؟
ومن قال لك أن الدبابات والمروحيات (لأنه لا يوجد قصف طيران بل مروحيات) تقصف عشوائياً ؟؟؟
ثالثاً الجيش الكر يستخدم القصف بالهاون ضد الأحياء الموالية وقد استخدم في حالات نادرة صواريخ الكاتيوشا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*قبل أيام أعلنوا عن معركة دمشق الكبرى ، بركان دمشق وزلزال سوريا ، وتحولت لمذبحة دمشق الكبرى بفضل المروحيات التي قتلت مئات المسلحين .
تحية لمروحياتنا الباسلة *


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

> الدليل على كلامك


*لدينا على الأقل 8000 شهيد من المؤيدين .*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

مسيحيو دمشق يرفضون السلاح من أجهزة النظام 

 يا نظام الاسد : لن يقاتل المسيحيون أهلهم... ولو قتلت منهم المئات !!! 
المصدر : جريدة النهار
http://www.annahar.com/article.php?t=mahaly&p=2&d=24800






1https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...772&p[0]=175737975813435&p[1]=504869712863737


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*على فكرة هذه الصحيفة ل 14 آذار
وكلما أتيتك بدليل هربت كالمسعورة لموضوع آخر
ولم يعرض علينا أحد السلاح لأننا ننتمي للجيش والأمن فنحن في منطق دولة وليس ميليشيات .
ولكن تأكدي بأننا سنقتل مليون وهابي قبل أن يحل بنا ما حل بالأحياء المسيحية في حمص على يد كلاب السلفية الجهادية وسفلة الإخوان
ومن قتل مئات المسيحيين هم المعارضة العاهرة لكن ما زلنا صابرين توقفي عن المتاجرة بدم من احب قبل ان اغضب نصيحة
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *على فكرة هذه الصحيفة ل 14 آذار
> وكلما أتيتك بدليل هربت كالمسعورة لموضوع آخر
> ولم يعرض علينا أحد السلاح لأننا ننتمي للجيش والأمن فنحن في منطق دولة وليس ميليشيات .
> ولكن تأكدي بأننا سنقتل مليون وهابي قبل أن يحل بنا ما حل بالأحياء المسيحية في حمص على يد كلاب السلفية الجهادية وسفلة الإخوان
> ...



انا لا اتاجر و دم المسحيين غاليه عندي مثلها مثل دم المسلمين ....انا فقط اريد ان انقل ما اسمعه و اراة و الذي يعاكس ما تقوله ...ع العموم اذا لا تريد الحوار في هذا الموضوع و تريد ان تتكلم انت و نحن نسكت اوك لكن هذا لا يغير الحقائق 

تحياتي لك و يااارب يحفظ سوريا من كل سوء


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*أنت من يهرب من النقاش كالمسعورة ، وكلما رددت عليك تهربين لموضوع آخر .
أنت تتاجرين بدماء من أحب وأنا أحذرك للمرة الثانية من غضبي ، وأتحداك أن تجدي معارضاً يعدد 5 أسماء مسيحيين قتلهم النظام في حين أنا أعدد لك مئات الضحايا على يد الفورة العاهرة الإرهابية السلفية .
من طلب منهم احتلال أحياء المسيحيين في حمص وتهجيرهم من القصير في ريف حمص ؟؟؟
بيوت معارفنا احتلت في حمص وحطموا الأيقونات لأنهم سفلة إرهابيين ونهبوا الكنائس .
أنت تسمعين ما يناسب غرائزك الطائفية السلفية وأما نحن فلا نسمع بل نحن في قلب الواقع ونحن من فقد احباءنا ونحن هنا في المنتدى صف واحد ضد هذا العهر الحاصل وهذه المؤامرة ، وهي حرب علينا فرضت ولن نهزم فيها ، فإما النصر وإما هزيمة الطرفين .
*


----------



## fouad78 (27 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا لا اتاجر و دم المسحيين غاليه عندي مثلها مثل دم المسلمين ....انا فقط اريد ان انقل ما اسمعه و اراة و الذي يعاكس ما تقوله ...ع العموم اذا لا تريد الحوار في هذا الموضوع و تريد ان تتكلم انت و نحن نسكت اوك لكن هذا لا يغير الحقائق
> 
> تحياتي لك و يااارب يحفظ سوريا من كل سوء


واضح، كل المسيحيين السوريين في المنتدى شعروا بمحبتك :act23:
بس ياريت وبعد إذنك تخففي من محبتك تجاهنا شوي
قتلتينا بحنانك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الدليل على كلامك ....طيب الطائرات و الدبابات الي بتقصف الاحياء دي كمان تبع الجيش الحر ...:thnk0001:



*الدليل على كلامى ........ أنت دخلت فى الموضوع وتدلين بأراء دون أن تعرفى الأخبار .... الغرب واميركا واسرائيل يستغلون غباء الإسلاميين فيهدمون كافة القوى الوطنية بتسليح هؤلاء الأغبياء .... وبعد ذلك ..... سيضعونهم فى صفائح القمامة ..... والمجد لإسرائيل ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يوليو 2012)

الاخت انصار المصطفى
برجاء التوقف عن التدخل فى شئون سوريا ان كان لكِ رأى فقدميه بلطف
الاخ الانطاكى برجاء استخدام لغه تليق بالمنتدى
يُغلق


----------

